# berrys oconee today



## tournament fisher (Feb 5, 2011)

anybody got any news yet?????


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 5, 2011)

*what??*

nobody showed up? how bout u bassman??


----------



## t bird (Feb 5, 2011)

When I left I think 14.96 was leading.


----------



## fburris (Feb 5, 2011)

How many boats fished today?


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 6, 2011)

82 boats took 14.96 with 3 fish to win . chad stahl and james wiley. 7 and change got the last check.


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 6, 2011)

where did you finish at 07??


----------



## c-rig king (Feb 6, 2011)

I think the real question here is where did YOU finish, tournament fisher???  You sure do a fair amount of talking and posting not to be doing any fishing.  Earlier you said you were fishing and now what?


----------



## willh (Feb 6, 2011)

c-rig king said:


> I think the real question here is where did YOU finish, tournament fisher???  You sure do a fair amount of talking and posting not to be doing any fishing.  Earlier you said you were fishing and now what?



Now thats funny!! I was there had 2 that went 5.17 all I can say is tough! congrats to Chad and James on the win.


----------



## Judge (Feb 6, 2011)

c-rig king said:


> I think the real question here is where did YOU finish, tournament fisher???  You sure do a fair amount of talking and posting not to be doing any fishing.  Earlier you said you were fishing and now what?



No response


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 6, 2011)

*well actually since you asked*

we fished the first tournament and we have 2 drop tournaments and still make the classic. the reason we did not fish is because my partners grandson(he is 4) has a tumor in his liver and is not strong enough for surgery. you dont worry you will see more of us than you will care to.


----------



## willh (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry to hear about your partners grandson prayers sent.


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 7, 2011)

i didnt fish i sat this one out. im only fishing enough to do the classic. i knew it was gon be tough i havent been on the lake since oct so i just sat at home and saved my money. however there r plenty more on the big o that will be money in the bank LOL


----------



## fburris (Feb 7, 2011)

bigbass07 said:


> i didnt fish i sat this one out. im only fishing enough to do the classic. i knew it was gon be tough i havent been on the lake since oct so i just sat at home and saved my money. however there r plenty more on the big o that will be money in the bank LOL



That is the Little O. I watched them guys wack em at the BIG O last week.


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 7, 2011)

*hurt my feelings*



bigbass07 said:


> i didnt fish i sat this one out. im only fishing enough to do the classic. i knew it was gon be tough i havent been on the lake since oct so i just sat at home and saved my money. however there r plenty more on the big o that will be money in the bank LOL


i cant say that it hurt my feelings to miss that one myself. i was not looking forward to donating my money. i have not been to oconee since last year. thanks for the prayers for john copelands grandson. i hope he gets better real soon. i hope we get a little warm weather so we can all get a bite or two.


----------



## steve lee (Feb 8, 2011)

*tournement fisher*

hey,is that tournement fisher or A.K.A robbie the deer hunter????? who i think was banned from the forum


----------



## bigbass07 (Feb 8, 2011)

fburris said:


> That is the Little O. I watched them guys wack em at the BIG O last week.



yea sorry for the confusion  frank.LOL. i was truely Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- at myself for not fishing it (okeechobee) . jeremy said it was like fishing in a barrel full of 5#ers. next year want come soon enough.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Feb 8, 2011)

steve lee said:


> hey,is that tournement fisher or A.K.A robbie the deer hunter????? who i think was banned from the forum



Oh crap...The COPS just showed up....RUN


----------



## Judge (Feb 8, 2011)

steve lee said:


> hey,is that tournement fisher or A.K.A robbie the deer hunter????? who i think was banned from the forum



I'm not going to mention any names, but you are not the first person to point that out to me.

Is it really??


----------



## steve lee (Feb 8, 2011)

*????????*

just saying,if it looks like a duck,quacks like a duck it aint a chicken!!!!


----------



## Judge (Feb 8, 2011)

steve lee said:


> just saying,if it looks like a duck,quacks like a duck it aint a chicken!!!!



I guess it would be as easy as looking at the results of the first Berry's Trail and see who Mr. Copeland's partner was.


----------



## steve lee (Feb 8, 2011)

Judge said:


> I guess it would be as easy as looking at the results of the first Berry's Trail and see who Mr. Copeland's partner was.


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 8, 2011)

no i am afraid i am not him but i must admit that i do know who he is and i have fished with him a few times. he is still upset he let that happen to him. he really does feel pretty bad about it but he doesnt know who to call and talk to about it. again this is what i was told.


----------



## tournament fisher (Feb 8, 2011)

he works with me and he did fish a tournament with john but he recently had a complete shoulder replacement so i can assure you thats not him however if he had someone to talk to about whatever happened he might be allowed to rejoin with maybe some kind of probation. i dont know. i kinda like the old boy. he is always nice to me but i imagine his tournament days are done for several months.


----------



## Judge (Feb 8, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> he works with me and he did fish a tournament with john but he recently had a complete shoulder replacement so i can assure you thats not him



Robbie the Deer Hunter (who was banned) had a shoulder replacement also??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=600680&highlight=


----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Judge said:


> Robbie the Deer Hunter (who was banned) had a shoulder replacement also??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=600680&highlight=


Busted


----------



## fburris (Feb 8, 2011)

I guess you are the Judge for a reason. LOL. Robbie, just don't go getting banned again. They might just let you play a while.


----------



## shoalbass (Feb 9, 2011)

steve lee said:


> hey,is that tournement fisher or A.K.A robbie the deer hunter????? who i think was banned from the forum


Dude surly this is not him!  Doesn't everyone in Haddock/Gray have a white with red stripes skeeter and have a great dane.


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Feb 9, 2011)

tournament fisher said:


> he works with me and he did fish a tournament with john but he recently had a complete shoulder replacement so i can assure you thats not him however if he had someone to talk to about whatever happened he might be allowed to rejoin with maybe some kind of probation. i dont know. i kinda like the old boy. he is always nice to me but i imagine his tournament days are done for several months.



Its just a website.  Im sure he will be ok!!


----------

